# Anyone keeping track?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am blown away by the sheer numbers of threads in this subforum alone asking for a spot to hunt turkeys. UNREAL!

Here's an idea- GO FIND SOME ON YOUR OWN!!! We're all real tired of reading the same damned thing every time we log in: "Where's a good place to find a turkey?" It has gotten ridiculous! If half of the people who have asked would just read one of the threads on the first page of this section they would see that it has been asked before, and maybe they'd realize their answer won't be any different.


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

chaser. i am new to turkey hunting, and to hunting in general. i havent posted yet about turkey hunting. i have received tons of good info from this site.

that being said, if you dont want to read the turkey help threads, dont read them. if it werent for the great people on this site, and the knowledge base it contains...i wouldnt know what i know now.

for the record, i hiked my ass off last weekend. loa, antimony, boulder, teasdale, etc. im putting in my time, trying to find them myself, but appreciate the help i get on this site.

nobody makes you click on the the turkey help threads...if you dont want to share knowledge of give away secrets, dont.

im hiking again in the morning. plan on heading out at 4:30. no worries man, i wont ask you for any favors.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm keeping track!

Helped a few I know...

I HATE seeing what is happening all ready with this "general sassoon" stuff....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm blown away with the fact that so very few people are willing to help others. It's more about what we can do for ourselves.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I HATE seeing what is happening all ready with this "general sassoon" stuff....


 :OX/:

Bah! I LOVE seeing what is happening! *()*

The turkeys are getting an education, and people are figuring out that it's not just a slam dunk, ride your wheeler up, and shoot one hunt. There are SO many turkeys out there it's silly. Besides, the limited entry hunts are just as over run with the people that draw tags it's no different when they open it up to everyone. I say do away with LE hunts all together and hut them just like every other turkey state in the country. The Utard learning curve will be quite long and winding, but we'll eventually learn that you're not supposed to shoot 3 1/2 inch BBB steel at em, just because one gobbles doesn't mean he's coming in, and you might actually have to...dare I say... HUNT for one! :shock: -)O(-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

muscles said:


> ... last weekend. loa, antimony, boulder, teasdale, etc. im putting in my time, trying to find them myself, but appreciate the help i get on this site.


OK, maybe Chaser was a little harsh, but really, after you spend weeks (or at least a couple days) finding a place to go hunting, you just don't need to tell the whole world about your spot...keeping a secret about the fruits of your labor does not make you a bad human bean.

And Muscles, you say you hunted in the Boulders and didn't find a bird...let me give you a really hot tip...try the Boulders Mountains! They are loaded with birds, top to bottom, end to end. If you can't find a bird there, it ain't the location, you need to be asking "how to hunt turkeys" :roll:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I'm keeping track!
> 
> Helped a few I know...
> 
> I HATE seeing what is happening all ready with this "general sassoon" stuff....


Goof...what exactly is happening in this general season hunt that you hate to see?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I HATE seeing what is happening all ready with this "general sassoon" stuff....
> 
> 
> :OX/:
> ...


The LE hunts are considered "LIMITED Entry" hunts because there are far less tags given out and its not a wide open, unlimited tags free-for-all. So your thoughts of the LE hunts being as overrun with hunters as the GS hunt is just not correct.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2khtzo4o]
> 
> 
> > I HATE seeing what is happening all ready with this "general sassoon" stuff....
> ...


The LE hunts are considered "LIMITED Entry" hunts because there are far less tags given out and its not a wide open, unlimited tags free-for-all. So your thoughts of the LE hunts being as overrun with hunters as the GS hunt is just not correct.[/quote:2khtzo4o]

I would have to say you are not correct 1-I; due to the fact most of the Utah "hunters" ride the roads expecting to kill thier bird, so its actually crowded during the LE hunts. :mrgreen:

Tex is 100% correct, if you guys think they are hard to hunt now; wait to that education is completed. :lol: Yall ain't seen smart birds yet! :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> muscles said:
> 
> 
> > ... last weekend. loa, antimony, boulder, teasdale, etc. im putting in my time, trying to find them myself, but appreciate the help i get on this site.
> ...


Truer words were never spoken!!!!


----------



## muscles (Dec 13, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> Truer words were never spoken!!!!


thx for your help man. i appreciate you telling me i need to learn how to hunt turkeys. so helpful. i'll keep tryin on my own.

i hope i get one but if not, ive enjoyed my time hiking.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

muscles said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truer words were never spoken!!!!
> ...


 :lol: To hunt them you first have to locate them, that makes it so much easier! 

Don't look to me for advice on where to hunt them in Utah, I don't hunt turkeys here, now ask about down south and I can point you in the right place, although you might want to learn on these retarded Utah turkeys before taking on those educated southern birds, them mothers can be tough to kill. :wink:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Using "the south" and "educated" in the same sentance just does not work :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hockey said:


> Using "the south" and "educated" in the same sentance just does not work :lol:


I used to think the same thing.........................until I moved to Utah, then I realized there were worst places! :shock: 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

muscles said:


> i hope i get one but if not, ive enjoyed my time hiking.


And hike you will! I didn't mean to be a jerk, but come on people, really? 400 threads all asking the same thing? My buddy *Bax and I have spent a lot of time and hundreds of miles of footwork looking for coyotes, chukars, and rabbits over the last several years. Guess what? We've found exactly ZERO dogs, only a few coveys of chukars (killed only a couple out of them), and have shot our fair share of rabbits despite the dismal populations lately. Sure, we've asked a question here and there, but not "where can we find _____?" Its just not kosher to ask a guy to share his spots with the whole world via the internet, and for folks to keep asking like they have done is asinine to me!

Ask a specific question here and there such as "how high up the mountain are the birds right now?" or "what do turkeys like to eat this time of year?"...questions that lead you to look for the right areas. Then get out your map, find a likely spot or 5, and go take a look. And for heaven's sake- if you hear there are turkeys on _____ Mountain, go check it out for yourself, and then come back and ask the questions necessary to hone your skills.

Going back to Bax and I's quest for different things- we have made MANY trips out to the hills only to come up empty handed. But guess what? Its not always about the harvest! If it was, I would have quit a long time ago. Its about being outside with/in nature, and enjoying what it has to offer. And if we manage to bring home something for the table or the trophy room, then great! Its just a bonus. Too many folks are tied up looking instant gratification, and miss the journey along the way.

So muscles- I apologize if you took my original post offensively. It was not my intention to single anyone out, or disrespect you in particular. It sounds as though you are putting in some good work looking for your bird. I hope you get what you are after. And if I could give you the best advice of all- try making friends with someone here on the UWN that can take you out and SHOW you how to get it done. There's a lot of good people on here who are willing to teach others. If I knew what I was doing, I'd offer the help myself.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think my frustration with people asking for places to hunt is based on the fact that most of them are from members that are brand new that haven't contributed to the forum yet. I remember a post about a year ago from a member whose first post was asking where to find pheasants. 

I'm not bagging on new guys by any means, but I think it would be wise to ask advice on what kind of terrain to look for and so on, then you could learn without looking like someone looking for a free meal. I am happy to share info I have with someone who has contributed over a period of time, but I won't just hand it out until I see that the individual is helping this forum grow.

Ps- I think Chaser and I have walked a lot more than he suggested


----------

